#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Gevallen theatertrek

## rinus bakker

Het is maar hoe je het brengt:

Zichtlijnen - Vereniging voor Podiumtechnologie:

*Edes theater De Reehorst ontsnapt aan ramp*

Twee technici zijn donderdag in het Edese theater De Reehorst bijna geraakt door een set omlaag vallende lampen. 
Ze konden net op tijd wegspringen. 
Het duo was bezig met de voorbereidingen voor de praktisch uitverkochte voorstelling Soul of Motown III.
Omdat licht een onmisbaar onderdeel uitmaakt van de show, is die verplaatst naar januari.
Het voorval vond donderdagmiddag plaats tijdens het opbouwen voor de show. 
Er waren technici aanwezig van de producent en mensen van het theater. 
Het onderzoek naar de oorzaak loopt nog. 
Op woensdag 12 januari gaat de voorstelling om 20.30 uur in de herkansing. 
Mensen die dan niet kunnen krijgen hun geld terug. 
De Reehorst heeft donderdag 95 procent van de bezoekers af kunnen bellen. 
De 25 mensen die tevergeefs op kwamen dagen, kregen een kopje koffie.
_Bron: De Gelderlander_

*Voorstelling afgelast in verband met ongeluk*

Op donderdag 28 oktober is de voorstelling The Soul of Motown afgelast wegens een onfortuinlijk ongeluk op het toneel in De Reehorst in Ede. 
Tijdens de bouw is een trek naar beneden gekomen met lampen. 
De trek raakte op een haar na 2 technici van de show, zij konden nog net op tijd wegspringen, waardoor gelukkig niemand gewond is geraakt. 
De cast arriveerde vrijwel direct na het ongeval in het theater.
Alle lampen die nodig waren voor de voorstelling waren kapot, dus er kon niet gespeeld worden.
Aangezien de voorstelling nagenoeg uitverkocht was, is The Soul of Motown verplaatst naar woensdag 12 januari, aanvang 20:15 uur. 
Door het succes van de show zijn er extra voorstellingen in januari in de RAI in Amsterdam (14 t/m 21 januari 2011). 
In deze serie is de voorstelling in de Reehorst toegevoegd.
_Bron: Ruud de Graaf_

*"Ramp" of "afgelaste voorstelling"?*

Maar het is niet de eerste keer dat er in Nederland een trek naar beneden is komen vallen. 
Zelfs niet nadat alle touwen waren verdwenen en het geklungel met de onbalans en spelden en klemmen voorbij was.
Ik weet uit de afgelopen 10 jaar tenminste van trekken die spontaan naar beneden gevallen zijn in onder andere:
Weert , Utrecht (2x!) en Eindhoven.
En heb daarnaast handelvol verhalen gehoord over besturings-software-met-bugs,
waardoor er trekken spontaan gingen bewegen (of dat juist niet deden waar dat wel de bedoeling was). 
Het gaat netzolang goed - - tot het goed mis gaat...
En al die jaren staarde de sector (en de Arbeidsinspectie) zich blind op een "BMT papiertje" voor de operator. 
Terwijl er met veel van die machines waarvoor dat papiertje bedoeld was van allerlei grote en kleine mankementen aan het licht kwamen....

"We" wachten kennelijk dus gewoon op één of enkele doden. 
Het kalf en de deksel van de put ? 
Dat geldt dus ook nu maar weer ? 

Of er in Ede iets met de installatie aan de hand was weet ik niet.
Maar van die andere gevallen is dat wel duidelijk geworden.

----------


## showband

Soul of Motown - the Official Site

YouTube - Soul of Motown III

Op raadselachtige wijze lijken de video's op het net van de voorstellingen nu al te verdwijnen. 


Niet dat ik wil impliceren dat er potentiele bewijslast weggewerkt wordt. Maar het valt op dat de NIEUWE film van de NIEUWE show op de voorpaniga van hun site zijn verwijderd.  :Confused:

----------


## Gast1401081

tjsa, als de twee " grote jongens"  van de markt ineens behoorlijk failliet gaan, en geen onderhoudsplicht of garantietermijnen meer kunnen ( hoeven !)  te vervullen...

Ik heb indertijd een systeem proberen te introduceren wat op standaard industrie software draait, maw : iedere programmeur kan er nieuwe software voor schrijven. 
Meteen dumpten de hh "grote jongens" de prijzen met 60% ..LOL

En aangezien de klandizie bestaat uit de welbekende goedbedoelende dames en heren die een "leuke job hebben in een creatieve sfeer."  ............

zie ook http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/the...trekken-1.html

----------


## qvt

Ik ben vorig jaar eens in De Reehorst geweest en ik vroeg me af wat voor systeem hun gebruikten, het was niet de normale trekkenwand bediening zoals ik die in andere theaters zag. Weet iemand mischien welk systeem dit was?

Helaas weer een enorm onduidelijk verhaal, wat er percies gebeurd is wordt weer aan de twijfel overgelaten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MusicXtra

> Helaas weer een enorm onduidelijk verhaal, wat er percies gebeurd is wordt weer aan de twijfel overgelaten



Ze gaan heus de technische details niet in de berichtgeving plaatsen.

----------


## rinus bakker

Wederom de complimenten voor Roan, een techneut die dit "er even bij doet" 
want op zijn site is te vinden:

Zulu, theater technische gegevens - Theaters - Theater De Reehorst

Een Rodenstaal installatie dus.
Alleen of de trekken nu gelijkmatig met 
200kg (entree-pagina) of 
300kg (specificatie-lijst) mogen worden belast is niet duidelijk.

Welke imbeciel trouwens 200kg zou hebben geadviseerd, is ook niet duidelijk.
Maar enige debiliteit zou er dan wel aan kleven, 
want in het hele land is 300kg zo ongeveer het minimum. 
Iedereen die met een lagere belastbaarheid van zijn trekken komt, 
gaat bewust risico's zitten veroorzaken voor operator en gebruiker... 

In dit geval was de beschermengel weer net op tijd. Maar dat blijft niet zo.

----------


## raldee

> Welke imbeciel trouwens 200kg zou hebben geadviseerd, is ook niet duidelijk.
> Maar enige debiliteit zou er dan wel aan kleven, 
> want in het hele land is 300kg zo ongeveer het minimum. 
> Iedereen die met een lagere belastbaarheid van zijn trekken komt, 
> gaat bewust risico's zitten veroorzaken voor operator en gebruiker...



Maar Rinus, die trekken stoppen toch als de belasting meer wordt dan 200kg? :Big Grin:

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Maar Rinus, die trekken stoppen toch als de belasting meer wordt dan 200kg?



Met 2 man een zetje geven en hij gaat omhoog, toch? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rinus bakker

Jullie bedoelen die soort trekken die net zo goed begrends zijn als dat toneeltorenliftje 
in een niet nader te noemen groot theater van een provincie 
precies in het Midden van het Land ( :Big Grin: ).
Dat liftje zegt max. aantal personen 3 en max. gewicht 220kg.
Daar stonden we dus een jaar of 5 geleden een keer met drie man in, 
van elk *dik* (! - dus om de beurt adem halen) over de 110kg, 
waar het klap-schuifdeurtje ook meer net omheen paste... 
Maar niemand wilde er als eerrste weer uitstappen en op de volgende beurt wachten - of de stijgladder in. 
Dus ik verwachtte een harde bel, piep of zoemer... 
en een lift die het zou verrotten om on beweging te gaan [want elk jaar ofzo gekeurd door het betreffende instituut ] ....
Nee hoor, we gingen keurig (?) omhoog tot (nèt onder) niveau rollenzolder.

Of bedoelen jullie van die 500kg trekken die een puntlast van 220kg in het midden opgehangen ook zo aangeven, maar links ingehangen op het scherm een uitlezing geven van 160-170kg.... 
En hang je diezelfde puntlast rechts in, is ie volgens dat schermpje plotseling 330-340kg?

Of die trekken die volgens het wandschild 300kg mochten hebben, maar er bij voorzichtig steeds meer aan kluiten inhangen, nog steeds in beweging wilden gaan bij ruim 520kg?

Of die trekkenwand waar eenzelfde 200kg puntlast, verplaatst van de ene trek naar de andere, in de uitlezing kan varieren van 170 tot 230kg?

Of het verhaal van Niko Bovenberg die één-en-hetzelfde plafonnetje bij een TGA-voorstelling in elke schouwburg met een ander gewicht getooid zag. Ik meen van rond de 600 tot ergens boven de 900kg.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Of bedoelen jullie .... 
hoeveel voorbeelden van "krakkemikwanden" zijn er niet op te noemen. 
De meerderheid ervan is het houtje-touwtje niveau niet ontstegen. 

Want dat hoefde ook niet van de ArbeidsInspectie in Beleidsregel 5.2. 
Leve de Cie VGW-T en Arbopodium en anderen met 'slijtage-aan-het-benul'  :Frown:  die dik 12 jaar 
hebben zitten slapen terwijl er links en rechts van allerlei (bijna-)ongelukken gebeurden. 
Die 2 'clubs' zijn dan wel dood, maar de geest ervan waart nog rond!  :EEK!:  
En de trekken pleuren dus ook af en toe op de grond! 
Het zou zeker heel leuk zijn - als het niet zo gevaarlijk bleek.
En de ArbeidsInspectie? Die wil alleen papier zien. 
Tot het papier bloederig is geworden. 
Dan is er plotseling een hoop te vertellen en kan er met een vinger worden gewezen.
Sluiten zo'n burokratenkeet - waar men van toeten nog blazen weet. 
Waar hadden we het ook alweer over?


PS:
Harm - hoe is het ermee en wat doe je tegenwoordig?

----------


## Juce

Ik heb eens in een Antwerps theater ook een trek met een aantal gloednieuwe warpjes vlak voor mijn voeten tegen de grond weten kletsen. Dat was ook een systeem van één van de "grote" jongens uit Nederland.

Bleek dat toen de as van de trommeltrek gebroken was. Alle trekken gingen toen vervangen worden. Ik weet eigenlijk niet of dat toen uiteindelijk nog gebeurt is?  Volgende keer als ik daar passeer met een tourtje toch nog eens achter vragen.

----------


## rinus bakker

> Ik heb eens in een Antwerps theater ook een trek met een aantal gloednieuwe warpjes vlak voor mijn voeten tegen de grond weten kletsen. 
> Dat was ook een systeem van één van de "grote" jongens uit Nederland.



Wetend welke van de 'grote jongens uit Nederland' er trommel-trekken c.q. steek-aslieren in het Belgische hebben geleverd, lijkt me de kans redelijk groot dat die 'grote jongen' inmiddels failliet is. 

Dan is het antwoord op deze opmerking+vraag 
_"Alle trekken gingen toen vervangen worden._ 
_Ik weet eigenlijk niet of dat toen uiteindelijk nog gebeurt is?"_
ook wel te raden - ben ik bang.

En het is niet de enige trommeltrek met zo'n mechanische breuk -
zo weet ik er nog een van een theater horend bij een Amsterdam's museum dat zich wijdde aan de streek rond de evenaar. 
Die was ik totaal vergeten in het eerste rijtje.
We hebben een jaar geleden met een paar man eens 'uit de losse pols' 
zitten tellen en kwamen op meer dan 10.
Dat wordt dus zeker twaalf, als we de Vlaamse theaters meerekenen.

En in alle gevallen waren het de technici die de (bijna)-slachtoffers waren,
want met een risico-analyse op basis van de duur van blootstelling aan het gevaar 
zouden VPT en BASTT wel wat meer zuinigheid op hun leden mogen tonen.

----------


## s142918

Rinus, je stelt hier 2 zaken aan de kaak:

1) Dit soort voorvallen vind vaker plaats en vallen dus al niet meer onder het kopje "uitzondering".
2) De instanties die hier de verantwoordelijkheid over hebben, of althans over de controle, zijn te bureaucratisch en kijken alleen naar de papierwinkel; juist? 

Wat ik een beetje mis in je verhaal is een oplossing. Het is natuurlijk eenvoudig om de fouten te constateren, dat lukt zelfs mij zonder enige achtergrond kennis nog (niet helemaal waar overigens, ik heb een klein poosje bij een niet nader te noemen leverancier van trekkenwanden gewerkt). Het wordt pas interessant als je ook met een goed alternatief komt aandragen om wél naar een 100% veilige situatie te gaan. Iets wat overigens mijns inzinens onmogelijk zal zijn aangezien er mensen in het spel zijn, zo ongeveer de meest onberekenbare factor denkbaar. Dus waar zit 'm de oplossing in? Beter opleidingen? Beter materiaal? Betere software? Beter onderhoud? Betere inspecties? En hoe dan?

Dus laten we de discussie verhuizen van "oh oh oh wat is het toch allemaal slecht geregeld" naar "hoe kunnen wij als technici bijdragen aan een veiligere werkomgeving"?

----------


## s142918

> Wetend welke van de 'grote jongens uit Nederland' er trommel-trekken c.q. steek-aslieren in het Belgische hebben geleverd, lijkt me de kans redelijk groot dat die 'grote jongen' inmiddels failliet is.



Dit is ook een beetje hypocriet, niet? Zeg dan gewoon dat het hier waarschijnlijk om een van onderstaande theaters ging:

Antwerpen, Elckerliek Antwerpen
Antwerpen, Fakkeltheater Antwerpen
Antwerpen, Pandora Antwerpen
Antwerpen, Provinciaal centrum Arenberg
Antwerpen, Roma
Antwerpen, De Singel
Antwerpen, Sportpaleis
Antwerpen, Vlaamse Opera

En dat de leverancier Stakebrand was. Staat gewoon op de website,

Of zeg niks natuurlijk, dat had ook gekund hoewel het daar nu enigszins te laat voor is (:

----------


## @lex

Weten we trouwens al of die 'gevallen trek' naar beneden kwam vallen (dus met 9,81m/s^2; met andere woorden braken de staalkabels af), of dat de trek naar beneden kwam seilen (dus dat de trommel ongeremd afrolde)?

Ik ben namelijk heel benieuwd naar wat er zich precies heeft voorgedaan. In het geval van de gebroken staalkabels (wat ik me echt niet kan voorstellen) ligt de verantwoordelijk ergens anders dan wanneer de trommel ongeremd afrolde (stuk aanneemijker).

@lex

----------


## GertB

@s142918
Laten we vooral proberen om geen merken/theaters te noemen, de situatie is toch al dieptriest en de fout ligt niet alleen bij de fabrikant of alleen bij de overheid.

Het is al zovaak gezegd: Wanneer gaan we als theatertechnici (reizend en van het huis) nou eindelijk eens eisen stellen aan veiligheid. 
De meesten onder ons weten allang dat de situatie niet is zoals die had moeten zijn. (En sommigen onder ons weten dit mede dankzij de BMT-opleiding  :Big Grin: ).

Maar inderdaad de juiste vraag is: Hoe nu verder? Blijven we luisteren naar advizeurs die na oplevering met champagne klaar staan en willens en wetens iedereen feliciteren met een slechte installatie? 

Of gaan we nu naast Rinus (en co) staan in de woestijn en gaan we met zn allen roepen dat het allemaal wel beter kan?

Laten we beginnen met ons af te vragen wie in Nederland nou een hijsinstallatie kan controleren bij oplevering? Er zijn al regeltjes bedacht maar wie controleerd? 

Laat het feest beginnen voordat de eerste dooie onder een trek ligt en de overheid allerlei regeltjes gaat verzinnen waar we weer net niks mee kunnen.

----------


## MusicSupport

> @s142918
> Laten we vooral proberen om geen merken/theaters te noemen, de situatie is toch al dieptriest en de fout ligt niet alleen bij de fabrikant of alleen bij de overheid.



Ik denk dat het hem niet om het roepen van de naam of het merk te doen is maar meer om openheid van zaken. Dat het om Stakebrand gaat in de de door rinus genoemde situaties mag best gezegd worden. En welke theaters hier mee werken is dan makkelijk te achterhalen. (Het staat inderdaad gewoon vermeld) 
Die achterlijke doofpotcultuur/ we noemen het beesie niet bij de naam spelletjes moeten eens ophouden in Nederland (en wellicht Belgie)

Het is uiteindelijk om verbetering van de veiligheid en werkbaarheid van de huidige situatie te doen. 

En waarschijnlijk moeten er eerst doden vallen voordat er landelijk wordt ingegrepen; alhoewel ik ook las dat dit helaas reeds gebeurt is bij een operagroep uit Gent (ook iets met wat naar beneden kwam gevallen).

----------


## btvmaarten

Wij hadden vorige week deze trommelende theater poezen in ons theater,
zij vertelde ons dat de reden van het naar beneden komen van deze trek kwam doordat er op 1 van de motoren een fase zou zijn weggevallen waardoor de trek naar beneden kwam, ook zou het noodsysteem wat dit zou moeten opvangen niet goed zou heben gewerkt en of door de trek belasting dit systeem niet goed werkte. ook werd ons verteld dat de trekkenwand recent een upgrade had gehad waardoor 300 kilo per trek zou mogen worden ingehangen in plaats van 250 kilo.

thats what i know,

----------


## Stoney3K

> Wij hadden vorige week deze trommelende theater poezen in ons theater,
> zij vertelde ons dat de reden van het naar beneden komen van deze trek kwam doordat er op 1 van de motoren een fase zou zijn weggevallen waardoor de trek naar beneden kwam, ook zou het noodsysteem wat dit zou moeten opvangen niet goed zou heben gewerkt en of door de trek belasting dit systeem niet goed werkte....



Dat klinkt als 'er ging iets fout en de failsafes/backups doen het OOK niet'.

In zo'n situatie zou je toch verwachten dat er (in het uiterste geval) nog ergens op een dodemansknop gedrukt kan worden, want een motor die op 2 fases draait kan nog wel eens zijn gevoel van richting kwijt raken. Bovendien vind ik het dan erg vreemd dat de zekeringautomaten niet ingrepen en de motorspanning gewoon afschakelden.

Het simpelste idee wat ik me kan bedenken op zoiets op te lossen: Kan er geen mechanische begrenzing gezet worden op de vrijloopsnelheid van zo'n motor? Als er dan onverhoopt een trommel vrij gaat draaien en de boel naar beneden komt seilen, dan gebeurt dat in ieder geval met een gecontroleerde snelheid. Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat een trek bij normaal bedrijf met tientallen km/h naar beneden moet.

----------


## s142918

> @s142918
> Laten we vooral proberen om geen merken/theaters te noemen, de situatie is toch al dieptriest en de fout ligt niet alleen bij de fabrikant of alleen bij de overheid.



Dat vind ik best hoor, maar ik ken radiospelletjes waar je nog minder tips krijgt om tot de oplossing van het raadsel te komen. Als je het bedrijf in kwestie niet wilt vernoemen moet je ook niet vermelden dat het bedrijf failliet is en dat het om een theater in Antwerpen gaat met een Nederlandse leverancier. Iedereen die 1+1 kan uitrekenen weet dan toch wel om wie het gaat.

Noem niks, of noem een naam, maar die halfbakken tips vind ik persoonlijk een beetje triest.

----------


## s142918

> Het simpelste idee wat ik me kan bedenken op zoiets op te lossen: Kan er geen mechanische begrenzing gezet worden op de vrijloopsnelheid van zo'n motor? Als er dan onverhoopt een trommel vrij gaat draaien en de boel naar beneden komt seilen, dan gebeurt dat in ieder geval met een gecontroleerde snelheid. Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat een trek bij normaal bedrijf met tientallen km/h naar beneden moet.



Voor zover ik weet (maar correct me if I'm wrong) moeten alle installaties vanuit de regelgeving gezien kunnen omgaan met plotseling spanningsverlies. Hier zijn ook veiligsheidssystemen voor, maar blijkbaar werkten deze in dit geval niet of slecht. De vraag is dan ook: worden die veiligheidssystemen wel regelmatig onder gecontroleerde omstandigheden getest, of bestaat onderhoud alleen uit een visuele inspectie en de vraag "doet 'ie het verder goed"?

Wat dat betreft ben ik het uiteraard met Rinus eens, dat dit soort problemen in principe voorkomen zou moeten kunnen worden. De vraag is alleen; hoe doe je dat dan en zijn de regeltjes bij onze zuiderburen misschien anders dan hier op dit vlak? Who knows?

----------


## Lala

Was het niet een spontane beweging die gemaakt werd, door de trekkenwand?

Een voorstelling die ik dit weekend in het zuiden van het land zou draaien is afgelast, omdat ze problemen hebben met de trekkenwand. Deze kan ongecontroleerde bewegingen maken, van wat ik begreep als er meerdere trekken geselecteerd zijn. Een aantal voorstellingen in alle theaters van deze groep zijn gecanceld, omdat ze allemaal op het zelfde systeem draaien. Drie keer raden waar die blijkbaar van af komt.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## showband

> Voor zover ik weet (maar correct me if I'm wrong) moeten alle installaties vanuit de regelgeving gezien kunnen omgaan met plotseling spanningsverlies. Hier zijn ook veiligsheidssystemen voor, maar blijkbaar werkten deze in dit geval niet of slecht. De vraag is dan ook: worden die veiligheidssystemen wel regelmatig onder gecontroleerde omstandigheden getest, of bestaat onderhoud alleen uit een visuele inspectie en de vraag "doet 'ie het verder goed"?
> 
> Wat dat betreft ben ik het uiteraard met Rinus eens, dat dit soort problemen in principe voorkomen zou moeten kunnen worden. De vraag is alleen; hoe doe je dat dan en zijn de regeltjes bij onze zuiderburen misschien anders dan hier op dit vlak? Who knows?



 
Volgens mij zijn in de lifttechnieken deze vragen al in 1852 door meneer otis opgelost. **1

Alleen dan moet een vanginstallatie + een *extra* vrijlopende set staalkabels mee laten lopen aan een trek met een vanginstallatie als noodrem. (een governor systeem heet zoiets als je het op G-kracht gebaseert laat remmen. dacht ik. Een vang op een railgeleider zie ik niet snel gebeuren) Maar niets nieuws, proven technology, handzaam en vooral niet electronisch!

Of dat is wat de theatermakers willen is weer een andere vraag.  :Wink: 

**1 http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elisha_Otis

----------


## rinus bakker

> Was het niet een spontane beweging die gemaakt werd, door de trekkenwand?
> 
> Een voorstelling die ik dit weekend in het zuiden van het land zou draaien is afgelast, omdat ze problemen hebben met de trekkenwand. Deze kan ongecontroleerde bewegingen maken, van wat ik begreep als er meerdere trekken geselecteerd zijn. Een aantal voorstellingen in alle theaters van deze groep zijn gecanceld, omdat ze allemaal op het zelfde systeem draaien. Drie keer raden waar die blijkbaar van af komt....



Er lijkt me toch wel een klein verschil tussen _vallen_ (!) van een trek, 
en het spontaan bewegen ervan. (Dat kan ook omhoog zijn ....)

De storingen, bug en andere problemen met dat besturingssysteem uit Heerlen waren bijna een herhaling van de geschiedenis:
Het eraan voorafgaande systeem [ dat zogenaamd net zo goed was "als dat van die Australiers" ] bleek na een jaar of 5a6 toch al een opvolger nodig te hebben.
En dat bleek volgens een aantal operators die beide systemen kenden - dezelfde soorten van bugs en "eigen-aardig(?)heden" te bevatten.

Maar alle verhalen en op-en aanmerkingen over die installaties werden afgedaan als hetze of kwaadsprekerij, en gebruikers werden zelfs bang gemaakt.
De moraal: "ook al is de leugen nog zo snel.....,
wie er in stinkt ondervindt de ellende wel"  :EEK!: 

Ook is heel erg fijn dat de TT-adviseurs zo kundig en zo kritisch zijn.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . 
Maar ja - de echte goede NL-installateurs waren natuurlijk duurder (en minder corrupt?), en kwamen vrijwel nooit aan de bak. 
Het gezegde "alle waar is naar zijn geld" bleek weer eens bewaarheid,
en wat voorspelbaar was, is inmiddels gebeurd: een fors deel van de sector staat nu voor vervanging met weer forse kosten.
Goedkoop is duurkoop. 
En er staan heel wat van die onbetrouwbare (onveilige) installaties in NL en B. 
Hoewel de daders inmiddels in hun graf liggen, komen de medeplichtigen ermee weg alsof er niets is gebeurd. Typisch NL.
We moeten wachten op de eerste doden voordat er iemand achter een AI-bureau in DenHaag wakker wordt. 
De sector zelf had 4a5 jaar lang de _VGW-T_ en daarna gedurende eenzelfde periode _Arbopodium_ (= _één miljoen Euro door het putje_ = ook cultuur). 
Het resultaat: 8-10 jaar struisvogelkoppeninhetzand, terwijl er echt wel voldoende kennis "in de markt" zit.

*2 s142918*
die regelgeving heet: 2006/42/EG EU-Richtlijn Machines, en die zag voor het eerst het levenslicht in 1989. 
In NL verwerkt in de Arbowet en ArboBesluit, en het WarenwetBesluit Machines.
Maar ja - geen hond, mens of marsman die daarop toezicht houdt.
Flitskasten langs de snelweg brengen nu eenmaal meer op.

----------


## rinus bakker

Correctie:
*gelukkig hebben we de Beschermengel nog...*

----------


## GertB

> Als je het bedrijf in kwestie niet wilt vernoemen moet je ook niet vermelden dat het bedrijf failliet is en dat het om een theater in Antwerpen gaat met een Nederlandse leverancier. Iedereen die 1+1 kan uitrekenen weet dan toch wel om wie het gaat.
> 
> Noem niks, of noem een naam, maar die halfbakken tips vind ik persoonlijk een beetje triest.



Helemaal mee eens. Of alles of niets noemen. Wat betreft fabrikanten die niet meer bestaan maakt t mij niets uit maar ik vind wel dat iedere toneelmeester zelf moet kunnen bepalen of er geroepen word dat zijn/haar theater onveilig is.
En ach... aan de andere kant weten we dat t er heel veel zijn.

Als ik de stand voor deze week opmaak kom ik op 3 theaters die een voorstelling hebben gecanceld ivm de hijsinstallatie.

Bizar is wel dat de VPT/Zichtlijnen in het meest recente nummer van alles schrijft over duurzaamheid en milieu maar over de hijsen in het theater eigenlijk niets durft te zeggen. Wel iets over een opleiding en dat de operator een centraal persoon is. Maar een echte conclusie en oplossing mis ik nog.
Schot voor de boeg: 70% van de Nederlandse Podia hebben een hijsinstallatie met problemen (uitval, vrije val, trekken die wat anders doen dan de operator wil, voldoet niet aan de MachineRichtlijn, enz). Dus 8 jaar na de grote ombouw-ronde staan we nu weer voor een ingrijpende operatie in theaterland? 
Het goede nieuws is wel dat blijkt dat het mogelijk is. De eerste installatie's zijn inmiddels omgebouwd. Het kost veel (schatting: 300.000 euro voor 50 trekken) maar t lijkt erop dat de operators die een met een omgebouwde machine werken ineens veel meer vertrouwen in hun machine krijgen.

En de VPT vraagt zich nu af: Is die gozer nou zo pessimistisch of heeft ie gelijk? Wie het weet mag het zeggen...

----------


## GertB

Correctie.. 4 theaters

----------


## Juce

De reden waarom ik het specifieke theater niet vermeld, is omdat de jongens daar er zelf niets konden aan doen. En er zijn hier jammer genoeg een aantal personen op het forum die nogal gemakkelijk op de pianist schieten.

Iemand die thuis is in de wereld, weet meteen over welke leverancier en welk theater het gaat en dat lijkt mij voldoende.





> ik ben namelijk heel benieuwd naar wat er zich precies heeft voorgedaan. In het geval van de gebroken staalkabels (wat ik me echt niet kan voorstellen) ligt de verantwoordelijk ergens anders dan wanneer de trommel ongeremd afrolde (stuk aanneemijker).



Bij het bovengenoemde geval ging het dus om een as die brak waardoor de trommels afrolden. Het ging niet om overbelasting, maar om een slechte uitlijning van de trek waardoor deze al een tijdje onder spanning stond. Tja, en dan breekt dat na een tijdje.

----------


## @lex

> De reden waarom ik het specifieke theater niet vermeld, is omdat de jongens daar er zelf niets konden aan doen. En er zijn hier jammer genoeg een aantal personen op het forum die nogal gemakkelijk op de pianist schieten.
> 
> Iemand die thuis is in de wereld, weet meteen over welke leverancier en welk theater het gaat en dat lijkt mij voldoende.
> 
> 
> 
> Bij het bovengenoemde geval ging het dus om een as die brak waardoor de trommels afrolden. Het ging niet om overbelasting, maar om een slechte uitlijning van de trek waardoor deze al een tijdje onder spanning stond. Tja, en dan breekt dat na een tijdje.



Ja, je citeerde mij dus... De vraag is dan nog steeds of het om die vrije val gaat. Vrije val wordt hier regelmatig gebruikt om de snelheid/versnelling van een trek mee te omschrijven terwijl je die 'vrije val' echt pas hebt op het moment dat de trek op geen enkele manier wordt afgeremd in zijn val. Hiermee wil ik overigens niet zeggen dat als het niet om een vrije val ging het dan niet meer erg is, maar voor mij blijkt ook wel weer hoeveel de mensen uit dit vak weten van Newton...

@lex

----------


## Gast1401081

Volgens de Definities van Urbanus is een vrijgezel iemand die 's-morgens aan twee kanten uit zijn bed kan stappen, behalve als dat bed tegen een muur staat.

Volgens mij is de snelheid waarmee de trek naar beneden komt niet te voorspellen na een asbreuk, en daarmee al behoorlijk "vrij" . 
Of de versnelling daadwerkelijk 9,81 m/s² is, of misschien door wat tegenkrachten slechts 9,79m/s² doet aan de hoofdpijn die je ervan krijgt als het ding op je kop landt niet veel af.

----------


## MusicXtra

Die 9,81 m/s2 haal je alleen in het luchtledige. :Big Grin:

----------


## Stoney3K

> Volgens de Definities van Urbanus is een vrijgezel iemand die 's-morgens aan twee kanten uit zijn bed kan stappen, behalve als dat bed tegen een muur staat.
> 
> Volgens mij is de snelheid waarmee de trek naar beneden komt niet te voorspellen na een asbreuk, en daarmee al behoorlijk "vrij" . 
> Of de versnelling daadwerkelijk 9,81 m/s² is, of misschien door wat tegenkrachten slechts 9,79m/s² doet aan de hoofdpijn die je ervan krijgt als het ding op je kop landt niet veel af.



Ik denk dat het met een vrijlopende trommel (die toch van zichzelf een berg traagheid heeft en ook een hoop wrijving in het systeem stopt) wel een stuk minder wordt dan 9,79 m/s^2, meer in de richting van de helft.

Hoe minder de versnelling is, hoe meer tijd je hebt om weg te wezen als je in de gaten krijgt dat het ding naar beneden komt.  :Wink:

----------


## Juce

Laat me duidelijk zijn dat ik een ingenieursdiploma op zak heb en dat ik ook nog wel eens les geef in de Fysica. Newton is me dus zeer bekend.

Trommeltrekken zijn gemaakt om zo min mogelijk wrijving te hebben. Als aan die trek verschillende warpen hangen en niets die trek nog tegen houdt, hoe snel denk je dan dat dit naar beneden komt...??? 

Laat het me zo zeggen: toen ik de "krak" hoorde keek ik geschrokken omhoog, maar tegen dat mijn hoofd omhoog was, stak er al een warp zo'n 30cm voor mijn voeten tegen de grond. En ik kan je vertellen dat die eens stuk korter was dan toen ik hem er aan had gehangen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Klopt inderdaad, reken er maar op dat de seconde die je nodig hebt om te realiseren wat er gebeurd al genoeg is om slachtoffer te worden (en dan hoeft het echt nog niet eens met hoge snelheid naar beneden te komen). Kans is groot dat je er nog niet eens aan toe komt je armen boven je hoofd te doen (niet dat het je zal helpen). Daar hoef je echt geen ingenieur voor te zijn om dat te bedenken.

----------


## GertB

Blijft t natuurlijk wel een feit dat we van dat ding verwachten dat die boven ons hoofd blijft hangen in plaats van (met welke snelheid dan ook :Big Grin: ) zich in ons hoofd probeert te boren... en als dat ding komt is het al snel te laat.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Trommeltrekken zijn gemaakt om zo min mogelijk wrijving te hebben. Als aan die trek verschillende warpen hangen en niets die trek nog tegen houdt, hoe snel denk je dan dat dit naar beneden komt...???



Het zal _nooit_ een complete vrije val zijn. De lagering van de trommel zal dan waarschijnlijk niet zoveel wrijving veroorzaken, maar de kabels die naar de trek toe lopen gaan altijd via een stel katrollen naar boven en dan naar de trek toe. Die dingen lopen niet wrijvingsloos, en als de kabel een beetje speling krijgt (op de trommel) dan kan het ook nog eens gebeuren dat de kabel tegen zichzelf aan gaat lopen schuren.

Een vrije val krijg je alleen als er een kabelbreuk optreedt (dan is er _werkelijk_ niets om de trek tegen te houden), niet door een vrijlopend liersysteem. Afhankelijk van hoe dat opgebouwd is, kan het er natuurlijk wel in de buurt komen.  :Wink: 

Een speed-governor systeem zoals ze in liften gebruiken is trouwens zo'n slecht idee nog niet. áls de trommel dan onverhoopt vrij zou draaien, dan komt de trek met een gecontroleerde snelheid naar beneden, niet met een constante versnelling.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Die 9,81 m/s2 haal je alleen in het luchtledige.



wat bij de herseninhoud van sommige theaterboeren dus echt 9,81 m/s² oplevert. 

kunnen we weer ff back on topic? (imho zoiets als : hoe beveiligen we de beveiligde systemen nog een keer , of hoe beveiligd is beveiligd... Newton ligt tegenwoordig onder een steen in Westminster Abbey, dus die geloof ik wel.)

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1)Het zal _nooit_ een complete vrije val zijn. De lagering van de trommel zal dan waarschijnlijk niet zoveel wrijving veroorzaken, 
> maar de kabels die naar de trek toe lopen gaan altijd via een stel katrollen naar boven en dan naar de trek toe. 
> 2) Die dingen lopen niet wrijvingsloos, en als de kabel een beetje speling krijgt (op de trommel) dan kan het ook nog eens gebeuren dat de kabel tegen zichzelf aan gaat lopen schuren.
> 3) Een vrije val krijg je alleen als er een kabelbreuk optreedt (dan is er _werkelijk_ niets om de trek tegen te houden), niet door een vrijlopend liersysteem. Afhankelijk van hoe dat opgebouwd is, kan het er natuurlijk wel in de buurt komen. 
> 4) Een speed-governor systeem zoals ze in liften gebruiken is trouwens zo'n slecht idee nog niet. áls de trommel dan onverhoopt vrij zou draaien, dan komt de trek met een gecontroleerde snelheid naar beneden, niet met een constante versnelling.



FF voor de duidelijkheid. Er is wel degelijk verschill in kabelloop tussen 
A) de traditionele mechanische trekken => alle kabels via een eigen omloopschijf naa een verzamelschij naar elk een antal eigen groeven op 1 trommel die direct zvast zit aan de reductie kast => die direct verbonden is aan de electromotor, 
en 
B) de 'line-shaft-hoists' (=JRClancy-fancy) 'steekas-lieren' (=STS en Rooden-taal) of 'trommeltrekken' (=Stake-praat), waar de kabels niet worden omgeleid, maar elk rechtstreeks op een eigen 'trommeltje' opwikkelen, dat op een as lange gemonteerd zit, die al dan niet via een cardan-koppeling naar de reductiekast gaat, die weer aan de motor vast  'hangt'. 
Een variant hierop is één lange dikke buis met om de -tig meter een 20-30cm spiraalgroef voor die kabels: de 'rohrwellenzug'. (Schnaken-sprach).

Maar,  als de verbinding (spie, bout oid) tussen de uitgaande as van de reductie-kast en steekas of 'wellenrohr' het begeeft, gaat dat ding wel degelijk in een vrije val (-minus een pico-procentje aan wrijving van de lagers...). 

4) leuke theorien zijn prachtig. Maar laten we nou eerst eens zien te voorkomen dat er geschifte of technisch krakkemikkige ideeen in een installatie terechtkomen. Het knip-en-plak gehalte druipt er af in menig bestek of advies. Vaak is er goed uit af te lezen dat adviseur of eigenaar eigenlijk geen idee heeft waarover hij het heeft. 

En of je nou 1,28 seconde de tijd hebt om te reageren, of 1,43... dat maakt in de praktijk niet zoveel uit. 
Op je helm (of knars) landend doet het staal van zo'n trek even zeer.

----------


## NiTRO

Als ik het zo allemaal lees heb ik iets gemist in het trekkenwand wereldje......ik kwam op het topic toen ik op zoek ging n.a.v. volgend bericht:

Hijsinstallatie onveilig: theatervoorstellingen afgelast - Dagblad De Limburger - Limburgs Dagblad

Dus ALWEER een trekkenwand met een SERIEUS probleem, dit zou toch niet moeten kunnen. We weten dat er een software probleem is....maar we blijven vrolijk door gaan? Of zie ik iets over het hoofd?

 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Lala

> Als ik het zo allemaal lees heb ik iets gemist in het trekkenwand wereldje......ik kwam op het topic toen ik op zoek ging n.a.v. volgend bericht:
> 
> Hijsinstallatie onveilig: theatervoorstellingen afgelast - Dagblad De Limburger - Limburgs Dagblad
> 
> Dus ALWEER een trekkenwand met een SERIEUS probleem, dit zou toch niet moeten kunnen. We weten dat er een software probleem is....maar we blijven vrolijk door gaan? Of zie ik iets over het hoofd?



Dit is wat ik eerder ook al aanhaalde. Nu heb ik inmiddels gehoord dat ze daar vliegbewegingen met de trekkenwand alleen maken voor afstopping, en wanneer er niemand op het toneel is. Voor het licht hangen ze dan trussen aan motortakels.

----------


## NiTRO

> Dit is wat ik eerder ook al aanhaalde. Nu heb ik inmiddels gehoord dat ze daar vliegbewegingen met de trekkenwand alleen maken voor afstopping, en wanneer er niemand op het toneel is. Voor het licht hangen ze dan trussen aan motortakels.



Uhm dit volg ik al helemaal niet! Je gaat toch geen trekkenwand aanschaffen als je er geen licht inhangt????

Als iemand een update heeft is dat welkom  :Wink:

----------


## vester86

als tijdelijke oplossing beter dan niks... afstopping aan de trekken (om)hangen en rest van je rotzooi aan (dure en onhandige) takels met truss...

wellicht beter dan voorstellingen afgelasten, maar natuurlijk geen oplossing

----------


## rinus bakker

> Uhm dit volg ik al helemaal niet! Je gaat toch geen trekkenwand aanschaffen als je er geen licht inhangt????
> 
> Als iemand een update heeft is dat welkom



Wel eens van "DECOR" gehoord. 
Soms hele trailers vol: decortrailers.
Theater, rock en roll, standbouw en TV hebben overeenkomsten, maar ook verschillen.
Net als de hijs-systemen waarmee ze werken.
Maar de rock-en evenementen-jongens kregen vaak uit de theaterhoek te horen dat het maar vreemde cowboys of gevaarlijke gekken waren. 

Dat komt nu toch wel in een wat ander daglicht te staan...
Aan mij werd soms verweten dat ik een 'hetze' voerde toen ik dit soort problemen en geknoei een jaar of 5 geleden probeerde aan de kaak te stellen.
Inmiddels blijkt wel wie er toen gelijk had. 
Ook al is daar verder niemand bij gebaat.

----------


## NiTRO

Ik snap dat er dekor in de trekken gehangen wordt (duh) maar kan me niet herinneren dat we in de tijd dat ik in het theater rond rende, trekken voor dekor en trekken voor licht hadden so what's the difference? Een trekje lampjes of een stuk dekor. Het blijft zwaar en het hangt boven je hoofd.

Ben benieuwd hoe ze het gaan oplossen.

----------


## GertB

Uit het krantenartikel wat NiTRO noemde:
--
De gebreken doen zich voor in de software van de computergestuurde hijsinstallatie (trekkenwand). Ongeveer 25 andere theaters in Nederland en België, waaronder de Vlaamse Opera in Antwerpen, werken met hetzelfde besturingssysteem. Die theaters zijn inmiddels op de hoogte gesteld.
--
Tja het blijft triest en het college daar is bezig om te kijken hoe ze schade nog ergens kunnen verhalen. Wel fijn dat ze daar een schijnbaar een 'noodoplossing' hebben. (en wellicht veiliger dan voorheen).

Ze hebben dus 25 Centurion gebruikers gewaarschuwd maar misschien geldt ie wel voor meer theaters. 

Dat t in het verleden goed fout is gegaan met al die installaties is nu echt wel duidelijk. Maar leren we er nu van? Trekken alle theatertechnici nu massaal naar Duitsland om te kijken hoe ze het daar doen? 
En bovenal: accepteren we die houtje-touwtje-installaties gewoon niet meer?

----------


## mvdwerff

Mag ik nu toch enig sinds blij zijn dat wij in het theatertje nog 'gewone' mechanische trekken hebben?

----------


## vester86

jij wel, maar de arbo niet  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## rinus bakker

> jij wel, maar de arbo niet



Wie is "de arbo" ?
en waarom wel niet?

Norm 2 oftewel Beleidsregel 5.2 wilde juist 
'*mechaniseren*' (te verwachten kosten ca. 20.000.000 Zeuro's, met een technische levensduur van 25-100 jaar) 
en zei niks over 
'*automatiseren'* (dik het 10-voud ervan in prijs, en maar één-tiende in levensduur.). 
Dat laatste bleek het grootste probleem, omdat tot op de dag van vandaag de halve sector het verschil nog steeds niet snapt. 
En dus twee graag wilde hebben, maar wel voor de prijs van één.
"Beetje dom"

----------


## rinus bakker

En de reacties komen los.

Reactie DTS² op incident Reehorst Ede - Zichtlijnen - Vereniging voor Podiumtechnologie

Ik ben er toch wel heel benieuwd naar hoe al die - inmiddels als rotte appels vallende - hijssystemen destijds aan de klanten verkocht zijn....
Ik maak me sterk dat er nooit vooraf aan één technisch iemand gezegd is dat er niet gechangeerd zou mogen worden met personen in de gevarenzone....
Al is dat natuurlijk wel slinks in de manuals en andere documentatie gezet.

En al die zogenaamde TT-adviseurs? 
Die zaten er puur en alleen voor eigen belang en echt niet voor dat van de opdrachtgever/klant.
Zij begonnen pas "SIL" te roepen toen de eerste problemen aan het licht kwamen.
Maar al jaren daarvoor waren er bij "de Oosterburen" allerlei "Anforderungsklasses" die in DIN normen terug te vinden waren. 
Om zoiets in een NEN norm naar een NL sitautie om te zetten of zelfs maar een NL vertaling van te maken .... 
"_Nee. We moeten in Nederland vooral zelf geen normen willen schrijven._ 
_Die hebben we in onze theatersector helemaal niet nodig...."_ 
Tot er plotseling door zo'n paljas een EN 61508 uit een hoge norm-hoed werd getoverd. 
En daarna door diezelfde anti-norm 'adviseur' geroepen dat zo ongeveer 
elke lier-met-50mm-buis naar het SIL 3 niveau moest. 
Moe.

Maar nog steeds is er niemand die zich afvraagt wat je in vredesnaam met een hijs-computer-systeem 
zou moeten in een kleine of middenzaal of cultureel centrum met een vrije hoogte van 7 of 8 meter. 
Waar een cabaretier of (lokale) toneel- of muziekvereniging ook wel een eens een setje licht 
of een decordoek in een trek wil hangen. 

Aan De Reehorst is vast ook nooit verteld dat _bewegen met trekken_ uit den boze was. 
En het er onder doorlopen in stilhangende toestand ook voor eigen risico was. 

Norm 2? Weg ermee!
(Dat vodje papier is zelfs niet geschikt voor op de pl**)

SIL 3? Zeg maar eens waarom, en bij wie!
("Rolls-Royce-4all" of "Merc-4-me"? The neighbour pays!- Wie wil dat nou nie?)

----------


## NiTRO

Persbericht Parkstadlimburg Theaters:

http://www.parkstadlimburgtheaters.n...010%281%29.pdf

----------


## GertB

Heel fijn dat Heerlen zo duidelijk is over wat er aan de hand is. Hoop dat zij een echte adviseur in de hand nemen om een daadwerkelijk veilige installatie krijgen (zal wel iets Duits worden gezien de Nederlandse markt). 

En het bericht van DTS2 op zichtlijnen.nl is niets nieuws maar voor sommigen wel schokkend. De meeste installaties voldoen niet volledig aan de geldende richtlijnen, normen en wetten en zijn daarom een risico en dus mag iedereen zich afvragen of hij/zij nog onder een bewegende trek durft door te lopen. 
Of onder een trek van een ingeschakelde installatie.
Helaas geldt het niet alleen voor reeds gebouwde installaties. Er is inmiddels ook bekend dat sommige installaties van de afgelopen 2 jaar niet eens voldoen of alleen maar werken omdat een aantal veiligheden zijn uitgeschakeld. 

En of het nou SIL 3 of iets anders moet zijn... als het maar veilig is. En lijkt SIL methode best redelijk. Ook al zou je die ook moeten/kunnen toepassen voor een kerncentrale.

----------


## rinus bakker

_...."voldoen niet volledig aan de geldende richtlijnen, normen en wetten"...._ 

- welke *richtlijnen* bedoel je? 
Noem ze eens? Ik leer ook graag wat...

- welke *normen* bedoel je? 
Noem ze eens? Ik leer ook graag wat... 

En waarom zouden "ze" aan een of meer normen (moeten???) voldoen? 
[ De meerderheid van de theaterdirecties wilde in de periode van 1994-2002 in elk geval geen trekkenwanden-normen! De VPT-Cie. v AanbevelingenVoorDeVeiligheid heeft dit ooit voorgesteld. 
Maar zelfs het papier waarop gedrukt zou moeten worden was al te duur voor de VSCD......]

Uitspraak Gerechtshof: NEN-normen niet algemeen verbindend - Zichtlijnen - Vereniging voor Podiumtechnologie
Als NEN (=Nederlandse!) normen al niet algemeen bindend zijn 
waarom zou men dan wel moeten grijpen naar: 
ABNT, AENOR, AFNOR, ANSI, AS, ASI, ASRO, BDS, BSI, CEN, CSA, CYS, DIN, DS, ELOT, ETSI, EVS, HZN, ILNAS, IPQ, IST, JIS, LST, LVZ, MSA, MSZT, NBN, NSAI, NZS, PKN, SFS, SIS, SIST, SN, SNV, SUTN, UNI, UNMZ,
 :Big Grin: 
En als alleen DIN hier geldig zou zijn hebben 'we' 60 jaar geleden de Amerikanen voor niks laten komen.  


- welke *wetten* bedoel je? 
Noem ze eens? Ik leer ook graag wat...

En een directeur/werkgever die zijn personeel bewust in een door gevaren bedreigd aan het werk stuurt is strafbaar volgens de Arbowet.
Dus dat zullen ze heus niet doen. (??)


En wat bedoel je met "_SIL methode"_ ?

----------


## Gast1401081

> Safety Integrity Level (*SIL*)
> 
> 
> 
> *Introduction to Safety Integrity Levels*
> 
>  Safety instrumented systems (SIS) are used to provide safe control  functions for processes, e.g. emergency shutdown (ESD), fire detection  and blowdown functions. SIS typically are composed of sensors, logic  solvers and final control elements. Due to the critical nature of such  systems, OSHA recognizes compliance with the standard ANSI/ISA S84.01 -  Application of SIS for the Process Industries - as a good engineering  practice for safety instrumented systems. This is a consensus standard  for the application of SIS for the process industries, which is based on  international standards from the International Electrotechnical  Commission (IEC).
>  One of the standards is IEC 61508, Functional Safety of  Electrical/Electronic/Programmable Electronic Safety-Related Systems,  Parts 1-7, 1998. It is an umbrella standard applicable to all  industries. IEC is in the process of developing a  process-industry-specific version of IEC 61508 based on ANSI/ISA S84.01  i.e. IEC 61511, Functional SIS for the Process Industry Sector. Part 1  of the standard, IEC 61511-1 (Ed. 1.0) "Framework, definitions, systems,  hardware and software requirements" is now available from IEC. Part 2  of the standard, IEC 61511-2 (Ed. 1.0) "Guidelines in the application of  Part 1" will be published shortly and Part 3, IEC 61511-3 (Ed. 1.0)  "Guidance for the determination of safety integrity levels" is scheduled  to appear in June 2003.
> *What is a SIL?*
> ...



google vertelt ons genoeg om Engineer te kunnen worden.

----------


## rinus bakker

*2 Mac*,
dankjewel, maar mijn vraag was meer gericht aan *GertB*
Want uit zijn vraag kreeg ik de indruk dat ie eigenlijk de struktuur en 'juridische' hierachie van de 
[Europese en Nederlandse ] Wet- en regelgeving, nortmering enz niet zo goed kent. 
En dat hij naar mijn idee al helemaal geen idee heeft van wat er in de mogelijk van toepassing 
zijnde documenten nou precies over trekkenwanden en dergelijke geschreven staat.

Jouw 'plukje' van het I-net dateert al van voor 2003.
Ik heb me (in 2006?) al eens wat "op de hoogte laten brengen" van de voor machine besturingen 
van toepassing zijn de *NEN-EN-IEC 62061*. 
Met alle 'failure (non-)detections' en de berg statistiek + modellen (= goochelen met getallen!) en 
de MTTF's, SRCF's en SRECS's, dus ik denk dat je mijn vraag verkeerd heb begrepen.

Maar in tegenstelling tot vele andere landen is in ons land een Norm maar uiterst zelden gekoppeld aan een Wet, 
onder het politieke mom van _'terugdringen van de regeldruk'_. 
Ook niet de IEC 61508, al wordt daar nog zoveel mee gezwaaid en naar verwezen door sommige personen of bedrijven. 

Dus al zou je een RI&E doen, je kunt altijd wel wat arbitraire niveaus in de categorien invullen om de gevaren 
(en dus de risico's) weg te redeneren. 
Ik durf de weddenschap wel aan dat minder dan 10% van de theater's in zijn handleiding(en) of de 
technische documentatie, de door de machinebouwer uitgevoerde RI&E heeft zitten. 

(Een RI&E soepel interpreteren doen we allemaal elke dag als we het verkeer ingaan, een vliegtuig instappen, 
de water-kraan opendraaien, of een huis kopen op een paar kilometer van een kerncentrale of chemische fabriek 
of in een diepgelegen polder. Half Nederland is een 'behoorlijke spannende' RI&E als het gaat over de duinen en de dijken. Toch wonen er in die helft ook allemaal mensen.... Sommige gevaren accepteren we wel degelijk bewust. 
1 dode rigger - Arjen - in de 15 jaar? Who cares???)

In Nederland wordt door de 'teruggetreden overheid' verwacht dat de diverse maatschappelijk actieve sectoren 
(staal- of steen-fabrieken, luchtvaart, voedsel-productie, cultuur, chemie, garages, boekhandels enz....) 
allemaal hun eigen sectorbepaalde RI&E in kaart brengen en daar wat mee doen: dat werden eerst de Arbo-convenanten 
en zijn nu weer de Arbo-catalogi. Wéér wat bossen gekapt en wéér reeksen vergaderingen, en veel papier wéér volgedrukt, 
maar amper enige wijziging of duidelijke verbetering.  
Bij de Oosterburen gebeurt dat (zoals te verwachten) al vele decennia goed en (veel te) grondig. 
In ons land is het daarmee net zo'n toestand als het ooit was binnen de LPF en nu weer bij de Partij Van BlondeGeert: 
op zijn zachtst gezegd een (incompetent) zooitje! 

Maar de politici, partijen en bom-volle kantoren met ambtenaren die daarvoor al decennia-lang zaten - 
en met belastinggeld betaald - er wel wat aan hadden kunnen (moeten?) doen, hebben ook f*ck-all gepresteerd. 
Behalve de oeverloze en zich om de -tig jaar herhalende vergaderingen over "beleid maken" voor dingen 
waar ze eigenlijk geen ruk verstand van hadden .... => .... bureaucratie. 
Vele vele tienduizenden mensen die betaald worden voor 'werk'(?), waarvan niemand verder iets wat zou merken 
als dat 'werk' niet zou gebeuren. 
Maar elk advies of rapport - gemaakt door wel vakinhoudelijk bekwame mensen - verdwijnt is stoffige lades 
of wordt herschreven tot onbegrijpelijk wollige vodden papier, waarover vervolgens door ambtenaren en politici 
- die het niet snappen  - weer oeverloos kan worden verga..... 

De theater directies wilden in meerderheid geen brancheregels, anders dan het (krakkemikkige!) Arbohandboek voor Theater (1997). 
En dat was al een hele bevalling, terwijl de aangehaalde stand van de techniek destijds redelijk tot zwaar verouderd was. 
En zelfs nu (2010) wordt in de huidige Arbocatalogii soms nog steeds aan die achterlijke "stand van toen" gerefereerd. 
Maar een NEN-EN-IEC 62061 staat er nooit bij in zo'n Arbocatalogus, [ want die staat immers ook nergens genoemd in een Wet ]. 
De bulk der theater-directeuren wileen op dit gebied alles zo minimaal houden als maar enigzins mogelijk is. 
Het liefste wilden ze er al werkgever helemaal niks van weten - vonden 't een probleem van de installateur, die ook zo goedkoop mogelijk moest zijn. Een Lada is ook een auto? Mooi, dan dus maar een Lada voor de Leiders!
En die houding krijgen ze nu dubbel-en-dwars terug: onnodig krakkemikkige -en soms ronduit gevaarlijke- installaties 
én zware financiele kortingen door de regering, nu er jarenlang veel te veel geld verspild bleek. 
Elk land krijgt de regering en de cultuur en > de trekkenwanden < die het verdiend. 
Als er zoveel geld minder naar de sectoren gaat, zouden er op al die Ministeries trouwens ook heel wat bureaus 
kunnen worden leeggeruimd....... Bij cultuur gaan er dus ook een 30-90% van de ambtenaren weg????  
.... ik dwaal af.
Terug naar* GertB*....

wat bedoelde je precies?

----------


## s142918

Quote uit het PDFje van het parktheater:





> Overigens heeft de nieuwe onderaannemer inmiddels circa 25 andere theaters in Nederland en België met hetzelfde besturingssysteem in kennis gesteld van de problematiek.



Iemand enig idee om wie het hier gaat? Ik ben wel benieuwd hoe het nu precies zit, Stakebrand is failliet gegaan maar is doorgestart? En de verantwoordelijkheid lag bij het 'oude' Stakebrand, maar heeft het nieuwe hier nu nog iets mee van doen, of niet? Op de site staat het theater in Heerlen in ieder geval gewoon tussen de referenties (over slechte reclame gesproken). 

Als de gemeente een goede grond vind om de hoofdaannemer verantwoordelijk te stellen voor zowel herstel als schadevergoeding voor de geleden schade, dan denk ik dat de betreffende partij het verder ook wel kan schudden. Maar goed, als je 't 100% strikt neemt hebben ze dat aan zichzelf te danken. 

En hoe nu verder met alle andere Centurion theaters? Want daar zitten nog wel een aantal grote tussen volgens mij. Moeten die nu zelf beslissen wat ze doen met hun wand? Want dat zal in vele gevallen betekenen dat er niks afgelast wordt vrees ik, met bijbehorend gevaar als gevolg. 

Wij hebben dus in Nederland geen instantie die kan ingrijpen en de theaters kan verplichten om maatregelen te nemen zolang de installaties niet gegarandeerd veilig werken? Ik vergelijk het maar een beetje met zo'n Airbus A380. Als er daar eentje een onverwachts probleem heeft, dan wordt gelijk de complete vloot aan de grond gehouden om verder gevaar te voorkomen. Pas nadat het probleem aantoonbaar is opgelost mag alles weer in gebruik genomen worden. Lijkt me in dit geval ook niet geheel onverstandig voordat er echt ernstige ongelukken gebeuren? 

Ik weet in ieder geval wel dat een theater een enorm probleem heeft wanneer er in de komende tijd een (dodelijk) ongeluk plaats vindt. Wanneer je aantoonbaar op de hoogte bent van de problemen met het systeem dan is een schadeclaim onafwendbaar denk ik zo.

----------


## rinus bakker

> Quote uit het PDFje van het parktheater:
> 1) Iemand enig idee om wie het hier gaat? Ik ben wel benieuwd hoe het nu precies zit, Stakebrand is failliet gegaan maar is doorgestart? 
> 2) En de verantwoordelijkheid lag bij het 'oude' Stakebrand, maar heeft het nieuwe hier nu nog iets mee van doen, of niet? 
> 3) Op de site staat het theater in Heerlen in ieder geval gewoon tussen de referenties (over slechte reclame gesproken). 
> 4) Als de gemeente een goede grond vind om de hoofdaannemer verantwoordelijk te stellen voor zowel herstel als schadevergoeding voor de geleden schade, dan denk ik dat de betreffende partij het verder ook wel kan schudden. Maar goed, als je 't 100% strikt neemt hebben ze dat aan zichzelf te danken. 
> 5) En hoe nu verder met alle andere Centurion theaters? Want daar zitten nog wel een aantal grote tussen volgens mij. 
> 6) Moeten die nu zelf beslissen wat ze doen met hun wand? Want dat zal in vele gevallen betekenen dat er niks afgelast wordt vrees ik, met bijbehorend gevaar als gevolg. 
> 7) Wij hebben dus in Nederland geen instantie die kan ingrijpen en de theaters kan verplichten om maatregelen te nemen zolang de installaties niet gegarandeerd veilig werken? 
> 8) Ik vergelijk het maar een beetje met zo'n Airbus A380. Als er daar eentje een onverwachts probleem heeft, dan wordt gelijk de complete vloot aan de grond gehouden om verder gevaar te voorkomen. Pas nadat het probleem aantoonbaar is opgelost mag alles weer in gebruik genomen worden. Lijkt me in dit geval ook niet geheel onverstandig voordat er echt ernstige ongelukken gebeuren? 
> ...



1) Ik neem aan dat het om Trekwerk zal gaan want die hebben de doorstert van een deel van Stakebrand mogelijk gemaakt. En ook de waarschuwing over de software problemen rondgestuurd. 

2) Nee. Dat is natuurlijk héééééél '(boeren-)slim buiten die doorstart gehouden. Maar je "mocht" wel de Trekwerk besturingen bij Trekwerk gaan kopen... zonder al teveel coulance, want dan had je als theater ooit maar direct voor het duurdere (en betere!) Trekwerk systeem moeten kiezen. Tenzij je het verkeerde TT-adviesburo had (hebt?), want die hadden (en hebben?) f*ck-all verstand van theater-hijsinstallatie. 
Ze hadden (en hebben?) vooral verstand van "vitamine-R", "bestek-copy-paste" en veel "smurfenbluf".

3) Cleverheid was ooit een sterk punt in de touw-wanden-tijd, maar daarna ging het in rap tempo mis. 
En als alle ontevreden klanten of toeleveranciers eraf gehaald zouden worden, bleef er ook weinig van die lijst over - vrees ik. :Confused: 

4) Zodra er advocaten aan te pas komen weet je 1 ding zeker: jouw rechtsgevoel gaat eraan. En het kost dan helemaal smakken met geld.  :Frown: 
Dat geld dat de gemeente-advocaat kost betalen we ook alsnog. Overheden die zo blunderen kosten dus drie keer geld:
4a) foute installatie kopen+foute adviseur betalen
4b) advocaat voor schadeclaims (tevergeefs!) betalen
4c) goede (hopelijk!) installatie kopen+nwe adviseur (hopelijk een goede) betalen.
Een bedrijf wat er een zootje van maakt gaat failliet en laat de ander de gebakken peren. Maar jij kunt altijd zelf een andere leverancier zoeken. Een overheid die er een zooitje van maakt dwingt jouw alsnog om die koolstof-peren op te eten en door te slikken. 
En dezelfde peren in- en ver-kopers blijven daar gewoon in dienst. 
Het roemruchte "*Pikmeer arrest*" <= zoek het maar eens op.

5) Geen idee hoe dat verder "moet". Maar ze *moesten* ook niet "aan de Centurion", dat wilden ze zelf. Of dat wilde hun adviseur...? 
En als ze nu alsnog "om" moeten, zouden ze kunnen gaan nadenken of het misschien slim is om hun eigen (nieuw op te stellen) eisen, eens te toesten aan die van andere collega-slachtoffer-theaters. 
En dat lijkt al heel snel op de ontwikkeling van een trekkenwand-"norm" of -"brancheregel" oid. 
Maar dat vond de meerderheid van de theater-directies destijds (1998) te duur. [_Mijn schatting van de kosten van een goede trekkenwanden norm:  150.000 a  300.000. De kosten die menig schouwburg nu al helemaal in zijn ééntje moet maken. En het had in elk geval ook leuk kunnen besparen op de kosten van incompetent gebleken adviseurs._] 
Nu hebben de leden van de VSCD met elkaar tesamen*  3.800.000 a  38.000.000 (!!!!!) over de balk gesmeten* { 25-50 theaters met 20-50 trekken en  7500-15.000 aanpassing per trek } 
Want in minder dan 5a10 jaar een groot installatie-deel moeten vervangen is onzin - zeker in termen van gebruiksuren. Mechanisch zou het zeker 1000 jaar moeten meekunnen. 
En dan reken ik niet eens de nieuwe gages van de incompetente "zwendiseurs", die nu wéér gaan verdienen aan hun eigen vorige geklungel. 

6) Dat is hun verantwoordelijkheid én aansprakelijkheid. Ja zo werkt dat nou eenmaal. 
Soms is het directuer zijn heel leuk werk, soms ook wat minder leuk. 

7) We hebben er zelfs twee: *Voedsel & Waren Autoriteit* en *ArbeidsInspectie*. Dus dan weet je meteen dat het niet zal werken.
De eerste maakt zich drukker over de de voedselveiligheid (terecht), de tweede over "het papiertje" van de trekken-operators dan de machine(s) die ze bedienen (onterecht). 
Maar ze kunnen nooit zeggen dat ze van deze problemen niet op de hoogte waren. 
Ik ben één (en ken een paar andere) van die luizen in de roodpluchen pels! 

8) Daarvoor hebben wij de *RLD* (RijksLuchtvaartDienst) en andere landen hun equivalente instanties. 
En we hebben daarvoor ook boeken-kasten en wandplanken vol met Wetten, reken- en ontwerp-regels en -normen. 
In tegenstelling tot ons vakgebied. 1 [flut-]boekje over trekkenwanden uit 1994 en pakweg 25 [halfwas]-artikelen in Zichtlijnen. 
{Ja ook die van mij, want echt kritisch zijn was op zijn minst ongewenst dus eigenlijk verboden. 
Zo stond er een paar maanden geleden nog een heel schijnheilig "joechei-artikel over Heerlen" waarbij alle, 
ook toen al bekende problemen met de hijsinstallatie gewoon genegeerd werden}.  

9) Nee hoor. _Arjen Moor_ is dood. 
Maar _Holiday-on-Ice_ leeft nog steeds, en ik denk dat de aanpassingen / ingrepen naar aanleiding van zijn ongeluk minimaal zijn geweest. 
Het geleuter tegen mij van de directeur daar op de begravenis over "_we hebben hier echt wel wat van geleerd, en sturen zo snel mogelijk iedereen op een riggingcursus_". 
Ik heb er daarna niks meer van gehoord. 
"_Erst das Fressen und dann die Moraal_", of eigenlijk meer: 
"_eerst mijn eigen zak zo goed mogelijk gevuld en daarna kijken we of er wat voor de crews overblijft_". 
1 dode is te weinig om echt serieus te nemen. Elke dag twee in het verkeer. Het moeten er tenminste 10-20 in één klap zijn. 
En die kans is er alleen bij elke dag weer changeren van heel zware decors aan gekoppelde trekken boven een groot koor of orkest - zoals bijna elke dag in de Stopera. 
Maar echt niet in een voorstellingsreeks van één seizoen in theater. Dan heb je 2 of 3 van zulke voorstellingen per jaar. 
Dus twee tot vier man extra op toneel met een "noodstop" in de hand werkt dan ook wel. 3 x 4man x 4uur = 48 manuren per jaar aan extra kosten.
En tegen moedwillige moord-potentie voorstellingen gewoon collectief NEE zeggen.

10) En ik weet van tenminste 1 theater waar de directeur aan de operators had gevraagd of zij bij een ongeval op het werk toch de eerste  100.000 van hun persoonlijke WA verzekering (voor de hond en kinderen!) zouden willen claimen. 
Dan ga je toch echt twijfelen aan het verstandelijk vermogen van zo'n werkgever. 
Zo'n type hoort in hetzelfde rijtje "_dwaze fantasten_" zoals we die ook als directeur in Nijmegen hebben gezien. 
Maar ze hebben vast wel een goede advocaat.

----------


## thomas_n

Lang geleden dat ik mij nog geroerd heb op het forum, maar dit gaat me toch wel aan het hart: jaren geleden heb ik mee aan de wieg gestaan van Centurion, vandaar. Voor mij persoonlijk is het bijzonder pijnlijk dit soort berichten te horen, want ik voel mij nog steeds "verbonden" met dit systeem.

Over de huidige stand van software en systeem kan ik niet oordelen, want ik ben een (heel) tijdje uit de sector geweest. Wat ik wél kan zeggen is dat er in de basisontwikkeling wel steeds rekening gehouden is met de veligheidseisen. 

De certificaten die toen verkregen zijn (o.a. voldoen aan de toen vereiste IEC 61508) zijn daar toch wel getuige van. Ik kan je garanderen dat de keurende instantie daar niet licht over gegaan is, en dat er veel bewijzen op tafel gelegd zijn om aan te tonen dat het grondidee in orde was.

Helaas kan (mag) ik niet ingaan op de technische details van alle systemen. Dat zou overigens tot weinig leiden aangezien ik de huidige stand van de installaties niet ken.

Het gevoel dat er indertijd aan overkill werd gedaan bij de bestekken en dergelijke, kan ik wel onderschrijven. Het was een "gekte" waarin iedereen blijkbaar de grootste, sterkste en snelste wilde hebben.

Hetgeen ik wil zeggen: het basisconcept voldoet (voldeed?) in elk geval aan alle eisen die toen van toepassing waren, en soms zelfs meer.


Thomas


ps. Ik kan wel wat meer licht werpen op het "trommeltrek-incident" in Antwerpen aangezien ik met de eerste monteur ter plaatse ben gegaan: een deel van de trek is naar beneden gekomen door een vermoeiïngsbreuk dit eigen was aan de specifieke opbouw. Om die reden is na dit incident onmiddellijk de constructie van alle trommeltrekken in dat theater aangepast zodat deze breuk zich niet meer kon voordoen.
De discussie over trommeltrekken en "single point of failiure" die dan steeds weer de kop opsteekt is eigenlijk een beetje onzin. Zowat elke trek heeft een "single point of failiure": er zit maar één motor op die met één tandwielkast (of andere overbrenging) verbonden is met de rest van de lier. Echter, deze onderdelen zijn dusdanig overgedimensoneerd dat die geen probleem zou mogen zijn. Conceptueel is een trommeltrek op dat vlak niet anders.

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1) Lang geleden dat ik mij nog geroerd heb op het forum, maar dit gaat me toch wel aan het hart: jaren geleden heb ik mee aan de wieg gestaan van Centurion, vandaar. 
> 2) Voor mij persoonlijk is het bijzonder pijnlijk dit soort berichten te horen, want ik voel mij nog steeds "verbonden" met dit systeem.
> 3) Over de huidige stand van software en systeem kan ik niet oordelen, want ik ben een (heel) tijdje uit de sector geweest. 
> 4) Wat ik wél kan zeggen is dat er in de basisontwikkeling wel steeds rekening gehouden is met de veligheidseisen. 
> 5) De certificaten die toen verkregen zijn (o.a. voldoen aan de toen vereiste IEC 61508) zijn daar toch wel getuige van. 
> 6) Ik kan je garanderen dat de keurende instantie daar niet licht over gegaan is, en dat er veel bewijzen op tafel gelegd zijn om aan te tonen dat het grondidee in orde was.
> 7) Helaas kan (mag) ik niet ingaan op de technische details van alle systemen. 
> 8) Dat zou overigens tot weinig leiden aangezien ik de huidige stand van de installaties niet ken.
> 9) Het gevoel dat er indertijd aan overkill werd gedaan bij de bestekken en dergelijke, kan ik wel onderschrijven. Het was een "gekte" waarin iedereen blijkbaar de grootste, sterkste en snelste wilde hebben.
> ...



Hallo Thomas,
Long time no hear. Alles OK?
1) Weet ik - want ik heb je destijds naar Han doorgestuurd.

2) Dat is begrijpelijk. Dat heeft iedereen met 'zijn techniek kindjes'.

3) Hoeft niet want veel is er daar in die tussenliggende jaren ook niet aan gedaan, naar wat ik heb vernomen.

4) 'Rekening houden met' is iets anders dan 'voldoen aan' - over welke veiligheidseisen heb je het dan precies? 

5) De 61508 is nooit ergens in één enkele Nederlandse 'theater-gerelateerde' wet vereist geweest. 
Maar de bijna ongevallen/storingen waar ik her en der over gehoord heb zouden geen van allen zijn voorgekomen als van die 61508 echt het SIL3 niveau in de installatie aanwezig was. 
Werd er gecertificeerd op een SIL niveau, of was het genoeg dat de 61508 werd genoemd als besturings-veiligheids-uitgangspunt. 
Er is zoveel geleuter in de sector over "61508" en "SIL3" dat ik me afvraag hoeveel % van die mensen echt weten waar het over gaat... 
Ik vind het allemaal "behoorlijk pittige" (understatement) kost als niet-electro-man. 
En ook wat overdreven - want als je zo konsekwent bent moet je dan toch ook twee piloten (oeps: operators) achter "de controls" zetten. 
Robots besturen is dodelijk voor de aandacht van een operator.  

6) Die keurende instantie laat ook heus wel eens een steekje vallen. Daar hebben we recent in een andere schouwburg weer eens de bewijzen van gevonden. 

7) Kan of mag? Als je het niet kan ... is de bijdage die je wilt leveren al meteen op voorhand gehandicapt. 
Mag niet? Van wie niet? 
Ik kan me voorstellen dat je niemand zwart wilt maken, (dat is wat aan mij vaak verweten wordt) maar waarheidsvinding is toch meestal niet gebaat bij de staatsgeheimen. 

8) De huidige stand verschilt echt niet zoveel van de vroegere stand - gezien alle trammelant die zich een paar jaar lang heeft voortgesleept.

9) Bestekken worden "bedacht"(= copy paste!) door adviseurs die hun eigen stoepje willen oppoetsen om de faktuurbedragen te verantwoorden. En daarna net zo makkelijk weer inschikken als de poen of wil er niet bij theater of gemeente is. 
Maar ik denk dat een overgang van 250a300kg op de handwanden naar 500kg op de electromotor niet extreem is.
Wel die flauwekul met de snelheden van meer dan 1,2 a 1,5m/s. 
Overigens was Stakebrand een firma die daar heel zinvol en heel terecht een scheiding in wilde maken: ofwel volle bak - ofwel volle snelheid. 

10) Tussen concept en werkelijkheid zat kennelijk toch een gat dat al binnen een paar jaar tot problemen leidde... Naar wat ik begreep waren er zoveel zaken niet af (of niet goed) dat er zelfs nooit een oplevering is geweest. 
11) van toepassing? - bepaald door wie en op basis waarvan?

12) vermoeiing staat gewoon in de Machine Richtlijn als verplicht te vermijden door vooraf in het ontwerp de aanspassingen te maken.
En vermoeiing in staal is pas aan de orde na een miljoen of meer spanningswisselingen.... dat zijn heeeel wat lastspelen met een trek. 
Zeker niet binnen een paar jaar. 
13) waarom het dus niet meteen goed gedaan? Hollandse zuinigheid?

14 + 15) Maar dan zat er toch geen "zwaar overbemeten" as in die trekken? Ik zag/zie vaker van die vreemde technische oplossingen, waar erg kort mee door de bocht werd/wordt gegaan. Niet alleen maar uit Heeze overigens.

----------


## thomas_n

> 4) 'Rekening houden met' is iets anders dan 'voldoen aan' - over welke veiligheidseisen heb je het dan precies? 
> 5) De 61508 is nooit ergens in één enkele Nederlandse 'theater-gerelateerde' wet vereist geweest. 
> Maar de bijna ongevallen/storingen waar ik her en der over gehoord heb zouden geen van allen zijn voorgekomen als van die 61508 echt het SIL3 niveau in de installatie aanwezig was. 
> Werd er gecertificeerd op een SIL niveau, of was het genoeg dat de 61508 werd genoemd als besturings-veiligheids-uitgangspunt. 
> Er is zoveel geleuter in de sector over "61508" en "SIL3" dat ik me afvraag hoeveel % van die mensen echt weten waar het over gaat... 
> Ik vind het allemaal "behoorlijk pittige" (understatement) kost als niet-electro-man. 
> En ook wat overdreven - want als je zo konsekwent bent moet je dan toch ook twee piloten (oeps: operators) achter "de controls" zetten. 
> Robots besturen is dodelijk voor de aandacht van een operator. 
> 
> ...



Even een kort antwoord op de belangrijkste punten:

4) Zie ook 7. In dit geval bedoelde ik weldegelijk "voldoen aan".

5) Klopt. Maar bij gebrek aan concrete Nederlandse norm werd in de jaren daarvoor steeds een DIN norm gebruikt (din 56921-11 dacht ik). In de tijd van het ontstaan van Centurion werd die door de adviseurs vervangen door de 61508. Die is strikt wettelijk nooit verplicht geweest (voor zover ik weet), maar werd wel algemeen gezien als 'de huidige stand der techniek'. In geval van een rechtzaak is het daarmee al erg moeilijk je eronderuit te praten.

Er werd gecertificeerd naar de 61508, die houdt in dat je voor elk deel van de installatie een risicoanalyse moet doen waaruit het SIL niveau komt waaraan je moet doen. Bijvoorbeeld: in éénzelfde installatie kan de dodemansknop SIL3 zijn, maar le lastmeting SIL2 omdat een defect aan die laatste niet dezelfde catastrofale gevolgen heeft. Eigenlijk is zeggen dat een hele installatie voldoet aan SIL3 onzin. Je moet gewoon de norm volgen en daaruit volgt vanzelf het juiste niveau. Maar ja, iemand heeft ooit de kreet gelanceerd...

Overigens: SIL3 sluit defecten niet uit, het stelt dat de kans héél erg klein moet zijn. Er bestaan immers nog hogere SIL niveaus die toegepast worden in de chemische industrie, boorplatformen, kerncentrales, ... en zelfs daar gaat het nog wel eens mis.

6) Klopt, maar er is zowel een typekeur geleverd als individuele keuringen in theaters. Ik kan je verzekeren dat ze in dit geval héél grondig zijn geweest (en ja, ik heb het ook wel eens anders geweten).
Overigens, de fabrikant heeft er alle baat bij dat de keuring goed verloopt: het is voor hem ook een controlepunt voor dingen die misschien over het hoofd gezien zijn. Hoewel ik het soms minder leuk vond, nuttig was het altijd.

7) Kan, mag & wil. De ontwikkelingen die ik destijds gedaan heb zijn bedrijfseigendom van Stakebrand (en evt. de overnemer) ik heb gewoon niet het recht die in detail vrij te geven. Dat ik daarmee hier niet in de diepte kan gaan weet ik. Bovendien is het hier vrijwel onmogelijk voldoende uit te leggen voor een goed begrip. Dat zegt niets over de lezers, maar wel over de complexiteit van de materie. Hier dus deeltjes uitleggen gaat nooit een volledig inzicht geven.

9) Mechanisch niet, maar de eisen die aan de sturing werden (worden) gesteld waren wel bijzonder hoog. De programmeerbaarheid en flexibiliteit van de installaties ligtr zodanig hoog dat het qua sturing extreem complex was (is).

10) De details van het project ken ik niet meer; maar ik weet wel het volgende: dat er geen oplevering was kan best, maar een theater dat niet veilig is mag gewoon niet openen. Er zijn vele partijen (waaronder de fabrikant) die dat niet willen. Dus niet opleveren wil absoluut niet zeggen dat de veiligheid niet in orde was.

11) Van toepassing: alle wettelijke eisen, de verwachtingen van goed vakmanschap, de huidige stand der techniek en de bijkomende eisen in de bestekken.

12 -> 15) Daar ben ik het niet mee eens. Als je naar de Wöhlerkrommen van staal kijkt dan kan je al veel sneller tot breuken komen. In de ontwikkeling kijk je naar de verwachte belastingspatroon en dan ontwikkel je iets wat daar een behoorlijke factor boven zit. Hoe groot die factor is, hangt af van het concrete geval en wordt bepaald door van toepassing zijnde wetgeving en normen.
Lang verhaal kort: in dit geval zat er een stuk starre as waar onverwacht buigingskrachten op zijn gekomen. De concrete reden daarvoor kan ik me zo niet meer voor de geest halen. Dat deel van de trek was op maat voor het project, er is dus geen reden waarom dit zich in een ander project zou kunnen voordoen. 
Dat probleem kan je in elk geval niet hebben met cardanassen, want die zijn flexibel in zowat alle richtingen en worden dus enkel op torsie belast, niet op buiging. Zo is het ook opgelost. 

En Rinus, met mij is alles goed; de rest moeten we maar eens buiten het forum bespreken...

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi Thomas,

dat samen een biertje drinken staat.
Het is er de vorige keer ook niet van gekomen - dus de urgentie en dorst stijgen alleen maar.
Voor de duidelijkheid hier...

4+5. 
Als de installatie wel voldeed is het ook weer net als een APK. 
Maar konden jullie echt zo gemakkelijk van de Anforderungsklasses (DIN 56921-11) 
overstappen naar de SafetyIntegrityLevels (IEC 61508). 
Zo goed in elke detail heb ik ze nooit vergeleken, maar er zitten toch wel degelijk heel grote verschillen in. 
En dat "508-je" is ook een _klein poepie dikker, duurder en complexer_. 
Je kan de regels toch niet zo maar veranderen tijdens het spel?
Wat was dat voor "scheidsrechter" dat Stakebrand zich dat liet gebeuren?
Is daar ooit een meerwerk-clausule voor ingebouwd of later gefactureerd?

Er werd (wordt?) luid "SIL3" geroepen (op de website gezet) en daarmee gesuggereerd dat de hele trekken-installatie dat niveau zou hebben. 
Dat beschouw ik niet alleen als onzin, maar ook als een vorm van liegen en bedriegen. 
Klanten moet je "opvoeden" en dingen aan uitleggen. Niet voorliegen of afbluffen of bedreigen of chanteren. Dat kost je op termijn de kop.
Het SIL3 niveau was alleen geldend voor een paar onderdelen per trek (bijv. "beroemde" BBH-100 kastje) 
dat (na bewuste verwijdering uit de keten) in Eindhoven direct tot een gevallen trek heeft geleid. 

6) Het onderwerp van de 'los uit de pols' keuringen is weer volop aan de gang. 
Ik heb de keurder - die nooit aansprakelijk gesteld kan worden - wel eens verweten dat ze fouten, slordigheden  
of ronduit gepruts van sommige leveranciers met hun certificaten afdekten en legitimeerden. 
Want de ene keuring was echt de andere niet, maar de stempels en de copy-paste teksten op het papier waren wel hetzelfde. 
Prettig te weten dat het ook jouw ervaring is.

7) Duidelijk en begrijpelijk. Eén ding: 
Waarom hoorde ik van meerdere operators dat de fouten (bugs?) die ze er in de Stalogic waren uiteghaald, later ook weer 'gewoon' in de Centurion bleken te zitten?
Kregen die software-boeren geen strak afgekaderde opdracht mee? 
Werd er dan nergens proefgedraaid met een (paar) operator(s) die er een complexe voorstelling "in moest(en) stoppen"? 

9) Maar dat lukt(e) bij vele anderen [BatAlpha, Bytecraft, STS, Trekwerk, Unican enz] allemaal wel. Dus dat is totaal geen valide argument.

10) Veilig heeft vele niveau's. Dus je kunt altijd wel open gaan met een paar beperkingen [ extra ogen + noodstops; geen complexe of meervoudige changementen; niet koppelen; alles onder de hand/knuppel..... enz ] 
Maar als de oorspronkelijke eis van Veiligheidsniveau niet werd gehaald, zadel je de klant wel op met de (forse?) extra kosten. 
En dan begin het getouwtrek daarover. 
Dus dat liep kennelijk net zo lang (op meerdere plaatsen?!) dat deze molensteen om de nek van het bedrijf 
te zwaar werd, en de ondergang onvermijdelijk. Berichten daarover zijn heel lang glashard ontkend, ook al bleken ze nog zo waar. 
En de adviseur(s) gingen wel door met de firma - alsof er niets aan de hand was. Geruchten over smeergeld kwamen ook van meerdere kanten.
Als blijkt dat autofabrikant A maar met de hakken over de sloot de keuring(en) haalt, adviseer je toch niet daarna aan een taxibedrijf om die auto's van A te gaan kopen. 
Op zijn best doe je dat aan een boertje voor het eens in de 2 weken boodschappen te doen in het dichtstbijzijnde dorp op 12km, met alleen 20 schapen en een paar landbouwtrekkers in 'de gevarenzone'. 
Heerlen was toch niet de eerste met Centurion? Er waren elders toch al problemen geweest? 
Maar de adviseurs "haben es nicht gewusst!" Waar ken ik dat van? 

11) Van toepassing: 
- alle wettelijke eisen: ... 
daar kunnen we kort over zijn Ik ken genoeg voorbeelden waarbij zelfs de MachineRichtlijn eisen (+Wettelijk!) niet werden gehaald.
- de verwachtingen van goed vakmanschap: ... 
dan toch zeker niet bij de software leverancier? 
En ik ken heel wat meer WTB-details waar je ook aan het niveau van vakmanschap kon twijfelen. Schuld van de adviseur(s)?
- de huidige stand der techniek: ...
beoordeeld door wie? 
moet daar ook het bouwen van de eerste prototypes al toe worden gerekend?
- de bijkomende eisen in de bestekken.
je laten gek maken door adviseurs doe je nog altijd zelf. Wereldwijd hoor ik in grote meerderheid alleen maar klachten over architecten en TT-adviseurs. Deze mensen aansturen/corrigeren vanuit een gedegen kennis kan veel wederzijds voordeel opleveren, dat uit eindelijk ten goede komt van de klant. 
 

12-15)
Hier zijn we het zeker niet eens nee.
"_onverwacht buigingskrachten_" ... kom zeg. 
Alsof niet elke constrcutie doorbuigt onder belasting, en dus buiging oplevert in aansluitende constructies of machines... 
Het hiermee op voorhand geen rekening hebben gehouden, beschouw ik als een grove nalatigheid.
Je moet zelfs rekening te houden met uitzetting/krimp oiv temperatuur enz. 
Puur Machine Richtlijn eisen = 100% de Wet. Hadden ze in Antwerpen geen keurder? Die haalt dat er toch in 3 seconden uit?

Ik hoop toch niet dat er nog meer van dat soort trommel-trekken zijn geinstalleerd, 
want dan is de mate van doorbuiging van het betreffende pand ook de maat voor het tempo van "tikken van die tijdbom"...
Of elk jaar die dingen bij inspectie/onderhoud met Röntgen op haarscheuren onderzoeken ? Geloof ik ook niet echt.

----------


## thomas_n

> Hoi Thomas,
> 
> 4+5. 
> Als de installatie wel voldeed is het ook weer net als een APK. 
> Maar konden jullie echt zo gemakkelijk van de Anforderungsklasses (DIN 56921-11) 
> overstappen naar de SafetyIntegrityLevels (IEC 61508). 
> Zo goed in elke detail heb ik ze nooit vergeleken, maar er zitten toch wel degelijk heel grote verschillen in. 
> En dat "508-je" is ook een _klein poepie dikker, duurder en complexer_. 
> Je kan de regels toch niet zo maar veranderen tijdens het spel?
> ...



Ik haal er even de (voor mij) twee belangrijkste punten uit. Over de dingen die al dan niet tot de ondergang van Stakebrand geleid hebben, geef ik liever geen commentaar. Daarvoor ken ik de concrete omstandigheden echt niet goed genoeg.

4+5: Neen, we konden niet makkelijk overstappen. Centurion is een redesign van de grond af, zeker op het vlak van veiligheid. Of dit van in het begin in dit project was gerekend weet ik niet meer.
Wat betreft het hele "SIL3" verhaal: het mag duidelijk zijn dat wij die kreet niet gelanceerd hebben. Echter, als er in de bestekken staat dat je moet voldoen aan "SIL3" dan is het heel moeilijk om aan de klanten duidelijk te maken dat het zo niet werkt. Ik heb daar destijds met vele adviseurs pittige gesprekken over gehad, maar zonder veel resultaat. Dus, ja, op de site stond (staat?) het misschien zo, maar iemand die uitleg kwam vragen kreeg wél het hele verhaal.
Als gezegd SIL3 voor een hele installatie is onzin en het kan geenens: probeer maar eens een SIL3 beeldscherm te vinden. Dat bestaat gewoon niet. Dus, uitgangspunt blijft: voor alle delen van de installatie werd de impact gewogen, daarvan het SIL-niveau bepaald en daar dan naar ontworpen. Stellen dat het "BBH"-kastje het enige veiligheidsmechanisme zou zijn is gewoon fout.

12-15) Hier gaan we niet uitgeraken denk ik. Het is een feit dat je als fabrikant ook moet kunnen vertrouwen op aangeleverde informatie. Als bijvoorbeeld de draagconstructie (veel) flexibeler is dan gemeld, dan kan je daar weinig aan doen. Natuurlijk kan je verwachten dat de leverancier steeds elk gebouw helemaal narekent, maar dat is niet realistisch en het kan gewoon niet. Het is de verantwoordelijkheid van diegene die de info aanlevert om te zorgen dat die juist is.
En, zoals je weet, is de vermoeiïng sterk afhankelijk van de krachten (en dus mate van doorbuiging) alsook het aantal keer dat de last wisselt. Het is dus niet omdat deze mate van doorbuiging niet voorzien was dat er helemaal geen rekening gehouden is met doorbuiging. De curve die deze verhoudingen beschrijft is niet lineair, dus je kan niet gewoon zeggen "eens zo grote doorbuiging is de helft van de levensduur". Vandaar dat de "tikkende tijdbom" een onterechte vergelijking is.
Dat is overigens een groot deel van de complexiteit van een dergelijke opzet: je bouwt een machine in een gebouw en die hebben daarbij wederzijds invloed. Het is aan beide partijen om mekaar daarover goed te informeren en daarnaar te ontwerpen.
Natuurlijk hou je rekening met de aangeleverde informatie; en dus waar flexibiliteit te verwachten was is daar ook rekening mee gehouden).
Maar, zoals gezegd, het is een situatie eigen aan dat specifiek project en, neen, voor zover ik weet is er geen andere Stakebrand installatie met dit risico.

Ik vind het overigens behoorlijk kort door de bocht dat jij op basis van deze beperkte informatie al spreekt van "grove nalatigheid". Dat is nu net de reden waarom ik de veiligheidssystemen van Centurion hier niet wil uitleggen. Als er geoordeeld wordt op elk detail, zonder de lijn in het betoog te zien, dan kan je natuurlijk heel snel tot conclusies komen. Het is niet omdat ik bij Stakebrand gewerkt heb dat ik daarom zomaar alles zou verdedigen. In elk geval, net als Juce was ik erbij (we kennen mekaar trouwens al lang) en ik kan je garanderen dat dit een uitzonderlijke en onvoorziene situatie betrof.

Wat mijzelf betreft in mijn periode bij Stakebrand (en daarna): veiligheid heeft altijd voorop gestaan. Als je weet dat wij toen 100+ klanten hadden, dan zou ik echt niet meer rustig geslapen hebben als ik niet zeker was van onze manier van werken.

----------


## rinus bakker

OK. Gewoon maar een biertje drinken, zonder verder gedram.

Als we hier niet tot op de details uitkomen,
hoeven we er ook niet in algemene zin over te 'forum-vechten'.
Over die algemene zaken zijn we het vast wel veel 'eenser'.

Maar daarvoor zijn sector-brede werkgroepen die werken aan NL-brancheregels of NL-theaternormen een veel beter platform.
(Ik weet dat zo'n initiatief op het VSCD/VPT bureau ligt. Beter laat dan nooit moeten we maar denken.)
En daarin kan er ook een hele hoop aan SIL 1, 2 en 3 illusies worden weggenomen.
En misschien kan er ook iemand dan een keer uitleggen dat er tussen mechaniseren en automatiseren een groot verschil zit.
Dat zijn verschillende producten.
En dat je van een operator daarvan dan ook hele andere kennis (dus opleiding) verwacht. 
We hebben een hele hoop te danken (= wijten) aan de stompzinnige inhoud van de roemruchte Norm 2 (1997 - veel te wollig) en Eindtermen BMT (2001 - veel te veel). 
En de mensen die deze documenten hebben opgesteld en ze ook - tegen beter weten in - jarenlang zijn blijven goedpraten en verdedigen.

----------


## thomas_n

> OK. Gewoon maar een biertje drinken, zonder verder gedram.
> 
> Als we hier niet tot op de details uitkomen,
> hoeven we er ook niet in algemene zin over te 'forum-vechten'.
> Over die algemene zaken zijn we het vast wel veel 'eenser'.
> 
> Maar daarvoor zijn sector-brede werkgroepen die werken aan NL-brancheregels of NL-theaternormen een veel beter platform.
> (Ik weet dat zo'n initiatief op het VSCD/VPT bureau ligt. Beter laat dan nooit moeten we maar denken.)
> En daarin kan er ook een hele hoop aan SIL 1, 2 en 3 illusies worden weggenomen.
> ...



Mee eens. Tja, als mensen toch wel een passie hebben voor de dingen dan lijkt het soms wel eens uit de hand te lopen. Maar dat is natuurlijk niet zo. No offence, en ik mail je deze week nog voor dat biertje!

----------


## rinus bakker

Deze week geef ik hele week cursus in de "Stopera" in Amsterdam,
maar die afspraak kunnen we in december vast wel maken.
Mijn agenda is in die maand véél te leeg.
_Amp'r nieh werk'n? = Dah ga'k moah wâh zoep'n?_
_Zit je nog in Belgie?_
_Ik zou mogelijk in december nog voor een cursus_ 
_langs gaan bij de Vlaamse Opera in Gent._

----------


## GertB

Rinus,

Ik ken inderdaad niet alle regeltjes en documenten uit mn hoofd maar misschien dat t volgende dan zinnige opmerkingen mogen zijn in jouw ogen:

Zie je vorige discussie met Ruud:

'De verwijzing naar de SIL staat gewoon genoemd in de CWA 15902-1'

Misschien kun je de mensen die in die CEN commissie zaten eens bellen. En anders kijken op the Association of Riggers and Grounders in Holland &mdash; Argh die vinden het schijnbaar ook een fijn document.

En op arbopodium.nl:
'De Arbocatalogus Podiumkunsten, deelcatalogus fysieke belasting, hijsen en heffen is goedgekeurd door de Arbeidsinspectie. Dat betekent dat de afspraken die de sector ten aanzien van deze onderwerpen in deze catalogus heeft gemaakt door de Arbeidsinspectie sectorbreed bij hun handhaving zal worden gebruikt.' 
En wat wordt hierin genoemd??? U raadt t al: de CWA15902-1

Maar ik ben het met je eens, dit staat er niet boven: Wij Beatrix, bij de gratie ***s, Koningin der Nederlanden, Prinses van Oranje-Nassau, enz. enz. enz.

Anyhoe, laten we niet lopen zeiken maar gewoon met z'n allen zorgen dat t beter wordt.... lijkt me gezellig

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo *GertB*

- Ik ben lid van de ARGH. En daarbinnen is ook een opvatting van 
"In het land der blinden... is die CWA een piepjong Prinsje in de wieg" 

- Ik zit in de NEN werkgroep - waar ook nog steeds kritiek is op de CWA. 
En wij weten dat er ook in Duitsland, Groot-Brittannie en Italie 'geen algemene acceptatie' is in de huidige vorm. Bij de Oosterburen zelfs met slaande deuren.
en 
- Ik zat ook de hele periode in die CWA-25 WG die CWA 15902-1 en -2 heeft geschreven.
(en heb heb lang getwijfeld of ik er toch niet tegen moest stemmen...)
Maar ik ben door de anderen overgehaald met het argument:
_"Beter een slecht document, dan geen document"_ 

Kortom - als je niet weet wat SIL precies inhoud, 
heeft het er ook weinig zin om ernaar te verwijzen.
Er was een forse discussie tussen GB en D afgevaardigden 
zelfs over hoe je SIL3 nou precies moest interpreteren en invullen.

Precies dat _"laten we met z'n allen zorgen dat t beter wordt"_ loop ik al sinds 1993 te roepen.
Maar een mooi voorbeeld van "_z'n allen_" was de VPT-Cie.VanAanbevelingenVoorVeiligheid (CvA), 
en die werd in 2001/2 door de incompetente bureaucraten van Arbopodium de nek omgedraaid.
Het voorstel  in 1996/7 vanuit de *CvA* om de Duitse trekkenwanden-normen eens op de NL situatie te plakken 
en dan een soort NL-brancherichtlijn op te zetten, werd door werkgevers/theaterdirecties weggewimpeld. 

Ik zat trouwens ook in die VPT-CvA. - Aan mij zal het niet liggen.... 
(Ik heb sinds 1989 vele duizenden uren aan die kar getrokken en geduwd. )

Overigens heb je die CWA ook echt gelezen? En de NEN-IEC 61508? en de NEN-IEC 62061?
Misschien dat je dan beter snapt wat ik bedoel.

----------


## s142918

> Maar ik ben door de anderen overgehaald met het argument:
> _"Beter een slecht document, dan geen document"_



Valt me ernstig van je tegen Rinus. Altijd zo principieel en dan blijkbaar toch zo beinvloedbaar als het gaat om de documenten waar je zelf altijd zo op hamert dat het beter moet. Als iedereen zo'n instelling heeft, tja, dan snap ik wel waarom het nooit beter wordt.

----------


## rinus bakker

:Embarrassment:  *klopt*. 
En achteraf heb ik er af en toe nog spijt van dat ik niet met de enige tegenstemmer (een Italiaan met een "dorso rectamente principale") ben meegegaan. 
Of zoals enkele van mijn "Duitse vrienden" ( :Stick Out Tongue:  ja... oeps!) die gewoon zeiden dat ze er - na twee jaar vergaderen - dan toch niet meer bij wilden horen.
(Ze kregen hun zin niet met de D8+ als enige geldige takelversie in die CWA te vereisen... 
Om daarna zelf de technische eisen aan die D8+ weer te gaan versoepelen. 
 :Confused:  In de hoop dat ze dan hun zin toch zouden krijgen in een volgende ronde???) 

Maar er staan ook heel waardevolle stukken in die CWA 15902. 
Het is nu een beetje een vergaarbak van goede, slechte en zo-zo hoofdstukken en artikelen.
En heel slechte definities afkomstig van Duitsers, die dachten dat ze Engels spraken.
{maar niet wisten dat verseizing in het Engels _'fleet angle'_ is.
En eigen kreten gingen verzinnen waar in de Eurocodes _'limit state'_ waardes worden genoemd.
En wel 6 of 7 soorten _'theatrical elevators'_ opnoemen zonder ze qua functie, plaatsing of risico's verder te definieren. 
En in de trekken-definities er al helemaal een ratjetoe van maken.
En hijs-en-hefconstructies af en toe verwarren met bouwconstructies. 
En niet begrepen dat 'SIL' niet alléénzaligmakend en 100% veilig is
Die een 2e rem in het *eind* van de krachtketen plotseling te moeilijk vonden}.
Om maar een paar voorbeelden te noemen.  :Mad: 

Maar beter .....
een oud brood dan helemaal geen brood,  :Stick Out Tongue: 
een 3e hands wagen dan helemaal geen wagen,  :Wink: 
enz.  :EEK!: 

ps:
maar *s142918*. 
Ik begrijp uit jouw kritiek dat je in de volgende ronde 
ook jouw tijd en geld wel wilt investeren om mij te helpen om iets beters van de grond te tillen.
Kost je een rooitje of 2 a 3 / jaar in geld, en een dag of 20/jaar in tijd.

----------


## Beltzer

FF dit onderwerp terug oprakelen..

In ons theater is er nood aan een nieuwe controller. De firma die de controller vroeger gemaakt heeft komt nu met een nieuw toestel af (aangezien de huidige custom build was) maar stelt dat onze trekkenwand conform SIL3 moet zijn. We kunnen wel nog de nieuwe controller op SIL2 kopen, maar ze garanderen niet dat de wetgeving hierover binnenkort niet veranderd en we dus beter van de eerste keer SIL3 kopen. 

Nu aangezien we buiten het mechanisch gedeelte dan ook een investering moeten doen voor alle elektronica en verbindingen loopt het verhaal voor ons redelijk duur op.

Het verschil met SIL2 en SIL3 is in ons geval 50.000 euro waard. 

De afweging is nu uiteraard, wat zegt de wetgeving en wat is er effectief vereist? Is er intussen al meer duidelijkheid omtrent SIL?

PS: Het gaat hier in dit geval over een Belgisch theater, wij hobbelen op vlak van theaterwetgeving altijd wel wat achterop dan in Nederland..

----------


## rinus bakker

Nou wat betreft die wetgeving die snel zou veranderen....
> In NL doet iedereen zijn best om eerder mínder dan meer wetgeving te maken.
En de huidige regerings-gedoog-partner wil het liefst géén theater, of op zijn minst iets dat helmaal niks kost!
> In B kán er helemaal geen nieuwe wetgeving gemaakt worden, want er iets een probleempje met een nieuwe regering.
Zelfs niet als er daar nog 3 of 4 regeringen over zijn die wel functioneren.
En die hebben dan echt wel wat anders aan hun hoofd dan dat gedoe over de machinerie veiligheidsniveaus...

Sterker nog: nieuwe wetgeving hierover in het Kikkerland?
- als er net weer lekker is bezuinigd op de AI, AID en V&WA?
Get serious. 
Dat iemand (cq. een leverancier of adviseur) je met zoiets "dreigt" ....
Het zou voor mij al een reden zijn hem naar het gat van de deur te wijzen.
Je hoort een klant vóór te lichten, niet met allerlei vaags bedreigen.

Wie heeft die RisicoInventarisatie gedaan bij jullie, waaruit die SIL3 zou moeten blijken.
SIL is vooral een statistisch goochelkunstje dat is bedacht 
" - om met het bewijs te komen dat de aarde nooit kan vergaan".
[ - net zoals er statisch geen bankencrisis heeft kunnen gebeuren! ]
- om meer / duurdere (electronische) handel aan de klant te kunnen slijten.

Tenzij je natuurlijk een Operahuis bent met eigenlijk alleen maar zeer grote producties 
en (vele) 10-tallen mensen (koor, figuranten) op het toneel,
met daarboven extreme (zware, snelle, complexe) kapchangementen.

Mijn schatting in NL:
SIL3 is raadzaam in hooguit 10-15% van de NL-schouwburgen / theaters.
Alle andere theaters kunnen prima met SIL2 uit de voeten, 
en die hebben dan hooguit 2 tot 5 keer per jaar 
een extra man (ogen + knopdruk) nodig bij een "extreme" voorstelling. 

En als laatste opmerking: 
Er is helemaal géén *"theaterwetgeving"* in NL!

In geen enkel land in de wereld bestaat zoiets naar mijn weten.

Er is (alléén) in Duitsland wel zoiets als een Verplichte Verzekeings Wetgeving. 
Die heten daar UVV en GUV, afhankelijk van of het publieke of private organisaties betreft. 
Bij die verzekeringen zit er ook een categorie (Berufgenossenschaft) voor oa. Theaters en evenementen (Veranstaltungstechnik).
En die stelt dan allerlei eigen technische regels op, die wij op onze beurt dan weer kennen als 'BGV-C1'.

Maar de Duitse Wet geldt echt alléén maar in Duitsland. 
Dat hebben we in 1945 zo in Europa besloten.... :Big Grin: 
en tot op de dag van vandaag vinden Engeland en Frankrijk enz dat ze best zelf hun wetten kunnen maken.  :Cool: 
En dat zal voorlopig ook echt wel zo blijven. 
Wat die _onkundige_ firma-klojo  :Mad:  ook aan jou heeft mogen lopen beweren. 


Overigens 
- heb je een ide hoe lang het duurt voor er een Wet tot stand komt?
En zelfs daarna geldt vaak nog een overgangsperiode van 5 jaar.
Dan is die installatie van jullie misschien nog niet eens aan vervanging toe.

----------


## Beltzer

Ok, thanks rinus. Ik weet genoeg  :Wink:

----------

